# Broken Shower Door--glass Everywhere



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I pulled the camper out today to get it ready for an upcoming trip. After I set it all up in the driveway I climbed inside to find the shower door had shattered. There was glass everywhere. It took me an hour to get it all cleaned up. I'm having a little trouble figuring out a way to get the door off now. The screws last release the hinge pins are not accessible it seems without disassembling the whole shower surround. Does anyone know if you can replace just the door or glass in the frame OR will I have to buy the whole surround? Did I say I'm supposed to be leaving in a week? Ugh


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your shower door. With my unit currently in storage, I am unable to take a look at it to offer any insight as to the ability to replace only the door.

Any idea how it happened? Did you not have the latch turned to the "locked" position? That is something that has always concerned me.

Good luck.
- Roger.


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

It looked like something hit the bottom of it because the spider web started there. For the life of me though, I don't know what. The unit has been in the driveway since Memorial Day and hasn't moved. The doors were unlocked so I suppose it could have been vandalism. It wasn't that way a few weeks ago because I got in it to get something. It may have been cracked for a while and not noticed since the glass has all the ripples in it to begin with. Maybe when I moved it forward to wash it it let loose. I hope I can get the top hinge pin out. If not I may have to buy a whole new surround $$$$.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the door, I had one break in the house several years ago, the glass was cold and the water was to hot, not a good combination so I found out. I called the local glass company and they came and replaced it for about $150 bucks. I was going to take it in but they offered to come to the house and replace it for an extra $50, which I figured it would cost me double that if I tried to take it out! At least with the trailer you can deliver it to them and save the home charge.

Steve


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I happen to be camping in mine right now so I took a look at mine. Although I have not tried it, there appears to be two screws in the edge piece (opposite the hinge) If you take that piece off will the glas slide in and out of the frame?

if that does not work, it appears you can remove the screws in the frame that holds the hinges and take the whole door, hinges, and frame off. If you could do that it would be certainly easier to work with.


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

That did the trick. I took the outside rail off which allowed me to peel the seal out of the rest of the frame. I had to clean up more glass for the fourth time but it's ready for new glass now. The next trick is to find some glass that matches and get it installed before Monday when we're supposed to be leaving on a trip with the camper. Wish me luck!


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

c_rad91 said:


> That did the trick. I took the outside rail off which allowed me to peel the seal out of the rest of the frame. I had to clean up more glass for the fourth time but it's ready for new glass now. The next trick is to find some glass that matches and get it installed before Monday when we're supposed to be leaving on a trip with the camper. Wish me luck!


Great! Hopefully you can find a piece at a glass repair shop or something like that and get it in quickly. Let us know how it goes. This is good to know in case we ever have that problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this...









Were you able to take a few pictures? If so, then please post them so we can direct other to the solution (crossing my fingers it doesn't happen to others!!)


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

We took some pics of the break when we discovered it. I'll take some of the empty frame and then the repair. The glass man came today to measure. Finding an exact match may prove a little difficult. It's tempered glass, obscured, and the pattern is called "rain." We're checking on thickness options so we can use the original seal. Initially he said we'd have to go 3/16" for that pattern which would not allow the seal to fit and also would add a great deal of weight to the door. I'm going by the shop tomorrow to look at samples but if all goes well they can have it by Friday and should only be about $150 installed. I'll keep you posted and add some pics.


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I've got some pictures but I'm not quite sure of the upload policies and procedures. Can someone give me a nuts and bolts tutorial in 100 words or less?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

c_rad91 said:


> I've got some pictures but I'm not quite sure of the upload policies and procedures. Can someone give me a nuts and bolts tutorial in 100 words or less?


PM sent


----------



## c_rad91 (Feb 18, 2005)

I ordered the glass yesterday and it came in today. The 3/16" worked quite nicely and the whole process was quite simple. The glass pattern is called "rain" and it is tempered. I peeled the vinyl seal out of the groove in the door frame and cleaned out all of the fine pieces of glass from the seal with a toothbrush. I removed the two screws from the top and bottom of the handle side of the door frame and set it aside. Next I opened the door frame wide enough to access the same screws on the hinge side, removing the top and bottom portion of the door frame. Starting at the top of the new glass in the middle, I installed the original vinyl seal (you should be able to tell where the corners were. After the seal was installed I put the top and bottom of the door frame on the glass centered (smooth side of glass should face inside of shower). Next, I put the handle side on and reinstalled the two screws. It takes a little pressure to get the frame pieces back over the glass but you want a tight fit so water doesn't intrude. The last part is the trickiest and you'll need help. Line up the near-assembled door with the hinge side of the frame and seat the glass in the groove making sure the screw holes line up in the corners and then install the two screws. I got it on the second try thanks to my wife steadying the door. It's all back together now and looks like nothing ever happened. The glass only cost $53. Their minimum labor charge was $75 so I'm glad I did it myself. It was easy. Thanks for all the encouragement and advice!


----------

